# Router lift for Sommerfeld table



## Bill Osborn (Apr 22, 2007)

I just joined your forum and I'm hoping someone might be able to help me with a frustrating situation. I recommended to my son that he buy a Sommerfeld router table since I have been very pleased with Mark's other products. Despite checking with several companies that make route lifts, we haven't been able to locate a router lift that will fit the opening in the Sommerfeld table. Does anyone know a good qualtity router lift that would work with this table?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Marc Sommerfeld new router table and systems is using the Triton router that comes with the lift built in the router, I'm not to sure if you can put in a one of the many lift kits in the top, because the top is made up with Alum. parts that side together to make up the table top.
But I'm sure if you call Marc he will let you know for sure .   he is a nice guy and will share what he knows about the router system.
1-888-228-9268

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MOF001KC
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=SORS

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=mof001kc&d=161&b=1


Triton has now made it possible for bit changing & depth adjustments form above the table by introducing a portable height adjustment crank

http://www.amazon.com/Triton-MOF001KC-Precision-Router-Kit/dp/B000DINFHY/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1177283986&sr=1-1


Bj 

---------
--------


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bill,

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!*

Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Bill. Glad you joined our group of woodworkers. And thanks for posing a question right off. Hope you will find all your questions answered here.


----------

